

Ask HN: What Lean Startup Dashboard products do you know of? - Trindaz

(reposting http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3232524 with a hopefully more popular title)<p>I'm halfway through Lean Startups and already fascinated by how much we aren't doing now in our startup. We use Xero for financial accounting. Are there similar tools to track innovation accounting on a daily basis, help us prepare monthly reports, maybe even let our investors log in and track in real time? I imagine it would track actuals and budgets for things like conversion rate, customer acquisition costs, DAU, funnel metrics, etc.
======
gday
Hi Trindaz,

There's a tool being built that will look to solve part, if not all of your
problems mentioned above:

<http://practiceignition.com>

A dashboard system is one of the key components, connecting up your management
tools in one place for you to gain an overview of your metrics.

If you're keen to find out more email guy@practiceignition.com

